# VL Turbo Engine Swap to nissan silhouette



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi,
any help will be greatly appreciated!

I own a 1990 skyline silhouette with the rb30.
Just wondering because the VL turbo has the rb30 in it,
can i put a Vl turbo engine straight into the skyline without too many mods? eg engine mounts etc etc


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

I think you'll have more luck posting on a Australia Skyline discussion board. Most of the guys that post here are from the US and wouldn't know what a VL is.


----------

